# Shall I compare thee to the autumn sun?



## xiaoman (Oct 24, 2015)

SONNET   (A Parody of Sonnet 18 )


 Shall I compare thee to the autumn sun?
 Although you are more gentle and warmer;
 The fallen leaves one day will be sure done,
 Then winter starts, to be the world's owner.

 At this moment, autumn's wind blows my hair,
 but it will die down and be sunny, too.   
 One  should take care when sun is not there.
 The lonely tears source, I need to go through.


 But you are the one always shine my heart ,
 Your love to me never fades, same as smile.
 Though you're no longer here, I feel so hard,
 I could not fight back, I was too fragile.

 So long as I can breathe or eyes can see,
 So long my heart has the room to thee.



 By Xiaoman  Oct.23， 2015


----------



## inkwellness (Oct 24, 2015)

A very nice poem. There were a few grammatical errors here and there. But altogether, it's a very lovely piece. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 24, 2015)

xiaoman said:


> SONNET   (A Parody of Sonnet 18 )
> 
> 
> Shall I compare thee to the autumn sun?
> ...




Lovely mood, nice imagery.. I enjoyed reading this... just needs a few tiny changes[JMO]


----------

